# euro mobil 810



## garrynsarah

hi to all first 
I have joined the ranks off euro mobil owners I have bought a 2003 fiat based 810 I believe it is there is one down side I do not have any owners packs books etc manuals is there any one close to dorset which I could copy or is there a way off getting a set?? many thanks ps I don't mind paying for a copy off some ones book pack many thanks in advance


----------



## orridge

PM me your email address, i have a couple of pdf's that should help.

Cheers Guy


----------



## teemyob

I can send you some downloads

TM


----------



## Chudders

Welcome to the elite Euramobil owners.
I see above you have been offered downloads from other owners. I have loads of original owners manuals but would have to photocopy page by page and send . I think the kind offers you have above will sort you out though. If you have any questions about the EM and its operation, you will find that if you ask on the forum or PM an owner you will get lots of advice.
The owners above and from memory 'Pard' and Harleydave are owners.
The ones in the previous posts and those I have mentioned are very experienced in the ways of a EM Integra 810. I am also happy to try.
Enjoy it, thats the main thing and get used to how well it is constructed.
Regards, Dave


----------



## garrynsarah

*810*

well I have been informed it is a 810 hb it is a 2003 am in process off selling my auto trail soon as that has gone to pastures new I can get the 810 on the drive and start to personalise it for ourselves and Europe is there a onboard solar controller as I would be looking to fit 2 x 100 watt solar panels refillable gas and satellite tv for news when in Europe I am amazed by the quality so far and have only driven it for a few hours home did look at a few hymers which didn't give me the feeling if you know what I mean I have wanted a a class for a long time and now I have one he!! he!! and for a very good price!!


----------



## Citysafe

I have a EM810 and love it - good choice - if i can help in any way let me know.

Iso Air is something you will be asking about if you have it on board .....no it doesnt work very well - but it does make a difference if your van has been in the sun all day and you need to reduce temperature to sleep in it.


----------



## Chudders

Iso Air is something you will be asking about if you have it on board .....no it doesnt work very well - but it does make a difference if your van has been in the sun all day and you need to reduce temperature sleep in it.[/quote said:


> Good comment and I agree.
> Dave


----------



## garrynsarah

*810*

thanks orridge very helpful

the iso air what is it there are two switches behind the passenger seat ?? and also are there any breaker fuses for the 240 volt side of the fridge as it doesn't seem to be working??many thanks


----------



## Citysafe

No the switches behind the passenger seat is to do with a supplementary engine heating system. Heating while driving - I think it merely pushes some engine heat back into the rear habitation space in the winter.

The ISO air is the fan switch 1- 2- 3 on the RHS of the control panel.

It draws cooler air from beneath the van through a filter black box under the bench seat and supplies it into the top of the van. It doesnt draw much power and helps ( a bit) vent the van after a long hot day. 
Near all the 240V fuses are under the same bench that may be your fridge issue - but I would also pull the vents off and have a look from the back externally.

Citysafe


----------



## Chudders

As citysafe says the two switches are for the fan for the additional heat exchanger that runs from the engine heating. the fan is two speed (two switches) but on mine I have found that for some reason the main habitation switch has to be on and also the control panel light switch. Until I realised that I could not understand why it would not work.


----------



## Citysafe

Hey Chudders - whats the control panel light switch?

Air Con you sold me still going great - thanks!


----------



## Chudders

Citysafe said:


> Hey Chudders - whats the control panel light switch?
> 
> Air Con you sold me still going great - thanks!


The control panel above the hab door on mine has amongst other things, one switch for the pump and alongside the switch for habitation lighting. On the far left is the main on/off switch
The light switch on mine has to be on for the supplementary fan mentioned to work.

Not sure what you mean about air con I sold you, don't recall ever selling an air con to anyone. Please remind me if I did.
Dave


----------



## Citysafe

Sorry the other 810 owner called David! 

But had you sold me something Chudders - i am sure it would have been fine too!


----------

